# B14 Body Kit



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

Has anyone ever seen this in person on the 4 door check out
MOLDYNAMICS.COM web sites 4 door kit Its the erebuni gtr kit but looks like it has door caps and a few other parts...


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Makes it look too much like a GrandAm or something...I never thought I'd say that, damn... Anyways, I don't like the door moldings. I like the GTR kit, but just with the front and rear bumpers, side skirts, fender flares, and spoiler. I think the door moldings are just a little too much for our cars.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I actually think this looks real good....I like it alot. Id get the whole 20 piece kit if I could....

I really like that wing --Wut do U guyz think...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it should look dope. if u need the R33 front let me know.


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

You could always do what I did. Get the new Stillen Wide mouth bumper, and put the rest of the GTR kit on. I like the results.


----------



## vrux (May 13, 2002)

Matt4Nissan,

I deffinitely like that setup. I had the same idea but choose to work on the motor first. After seeing how well it turned out I'm jealous.


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

matt tthe kit looks good bro did you goto th moroso show last week


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Yeah I went  it sucked. My car was in the shop so all I could do was spectate. You would've definately brought another 1st home.


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Matt-
She's beautiful!!! Good job dude!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I really want the 4 door skirts!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I didnt think they had GTR four door skirts like that....BUT Matt the car is def. one of my favorites hope to see it in person soon... Maybe next Moroso....


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

Kit looks killer with the stillen front end... Like the hood also


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sweet car ! love it !


----------

